# Jack Daniel's Marinade



## Blake Bowden (Aug 24, 2009)

1/4 cup Jack Daniel's whiskey
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup Dijon−style mustard
1/4 cup minced green onion and tops
1/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 teas. salt
Dash of Worcestershire sauce
pepper to taste
Combine all ingreds. Blend well. Use to marinate shrimp or scallops for one
hour−−or beef, chicken or pork in the refrig. overnight. Use to baste the
shellfish or meat as it is grilled or broiled.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gonna try this one too.  Keep them coming Brother.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Blake, I made this, put it in a seal bag with some babyback ribs and then let them set fro 2 days while flipping them every once in awhile.  Might I say.......WOW.  I'm glad my mother is in Kansas, cause I would have really gotten in trouble...LOL


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, does it really take a Whole 1/4 cup Jack Daniels?
This has to be good.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 16, 2009)

I actually doubled that and then made a double batch, so a whole cup. Tasty!


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 20, 2009)

yep:18:


----------



## Dredd17 (Nov 25, 2009)

Made this recipe at my house with Ljlinson1206 and was pretty pleased with it.  We did have to do a minor substitution because we did not have dijon and substituted with yellow mustard with a little chili powder to spice the mustard some.  Like LJ said, the recipe was doubled due to the size of the rack of ribs.  48 hour marinade and about 6 hours on the pit and they were good to go.  I will definitely try again but next time i will be better prepared and have the dijon.


----------

